# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box تحديثات :  Sptbox deluze 15.7.2 released!!!

## mohamed73

*NEWS:*  ** First IN WORLD   GT-S7562   Flash/Unlock/Dual Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-S7562I  Flash/Unlock/Dual Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-S7568   Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-I9105P  Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-I9082   Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-I9082P  Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-I9082C  Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-I9260   Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-I9268   Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First IN WORLD   GT-E1500  Flash/Unlock/DUAL Imei* ** GT-E1202 Flash/Unlock/Dual Imei* ** GT-E1202C Flash/Unlock/Dual Imei*  *Tutorial For S7562/S7562I/S7568 Following :* ** Connect Phone To usb with Usb debug active* ** Press Spt Mode and Wait till Phone Restart* ** After Phone restart again do SPT MODE* ** Then Factory Mode* *Tutorial For I9082 and other new phones added following:*** Download Patch file from support area.* **Flash to phone with patch file.* ** Then Do Factory Mode*   *Alternative Download Link 1#:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Alternative Download Link 2#:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *P.S: Some  file still uploading.Also about activation of spt for new user we will  not answer end user for activation so if want activate your spt should  contact your reseller then get activation.*    *SPT TEAM*  *B.R*

----------


## ghazi73

meci  beaucoup mon frere

----------


## ok2mobi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## safesat2000

سلمت يمناك شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Tamerfarag

thank

----------


## liamsi_kaw

Lah 7fadak

----------

